# Capita Kazu Pro



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Hate to say reviews of this board are few and far between. There are a couple in passing throughout this forum but there isn't anything substantial. 

I was also looking at this board recently but I wasn't satisfied with the lack of reviews and the size specs, so I dumped it. I think if you have relatively smaller feet this would be an awesome board, but it looks like it's fitted more towards Kazu than us Western counterparts. 

Good luck,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The waist width is actually a mid-wide on the 157 at 255 mm. That's not small. 

Like I said, I'm struggling to see why it's considered a powder board, when it seems like it's more of a hard charging board with a rockered nose in the realm of a Flight Attendant.

Is this board basically a Mercury with tapered tail? Stiffer?


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The waist width is actually a mid-wide on the 157 at 255 mm. That's not small.
> 
> Like I said, I'm struggling to see why it's considered a powder board, when it seems like it's more of a hard charging board with a rockered nose in the realm of a Flight Attendant.
> 
> Is this board basically a Mercury with tapered tail? Stiffer?


You're right. I must have been getting my information from a third party? 

I understand the Capita description says it's a powder board, but all the specs they post says this is more like a powder-oriented freeride board. Who knows how it rides though? 

Good luck,
ThatsNotFennel


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've been trying to figure it out. Specs look great, and the youtube reviews suggest its a really aggressive board. Thinking Flight Attendant like.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to figure it out. Specs look great, and the youtube reviews suggest its a really aggressive board. Thinking Flight Attendant like.


I ride a Flight Attendant. I thought this was more powder oriented and downsized. I can't tell though. Which YoutTube videos did you watch? I tried looking around but the videos I found were garbage.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No need for a review. 

Big differences to say a Flight Att:
- Non-blunted tips. This adds board surface instead of edge length.

- Tail shape. This sharp tail acts sort of like a swallow as it reduces tail surface, but keeps some meat back there which is neat. Also, makes the tail more aggressive for turning off the tail.

- Extra width.


I would say this is much more similar to a Landlord than FA.
Rocker tip, then camber all the way to the back. Non-blunted tips. Also similar tail shape... this tail is awesome.

The difference to the LL is the width, as the LL is pretty narrow. And setback, the LL has tons. So the LL is more powder-freeride and this Kazu is more pow-freestyle. But definitely, this is a powder board.

I guess the width lets them get away with less taper/setback to keep the board more twin-balanced...


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I've read a review or two here and other sources and the people seem to like it. I just wish they had this years board in the 160's. I can't remember what exact thread the small reviews here were, but I believe one was in the 2018 thread or show us your quiver thread. It was rather recently. I hope that helps.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> I've read a review or two here and other sources and the people seem to like it. I just wish they had this years board in the 160's. I can't remember what exact thread the small reviews here were, but I believe one was in the 2018 thread or show us your quiver thread. It was rather recently. I hope that helps.


Yep. There should have been a 160+

I'm pretty sure i'd be fine in a 157 at 170lbs. Although i would prefer 159 even at that width. But anyone 210lbs+ would need something bigger. I guess Japanese are pretty tiny


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Does this board have a setback? I'm really intrigued.. seems like it was made for landing in pow.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

This board is a beauty.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm thinking this is more similar to the Branch Manager - kinda Capita's more affordable version. Which isn't a bad thing at all. Both are designed in collaboration with Japanese powder masters. Similar shape, camber profile, taper. BM has deeper sidecuts, Kazu has longer effective edge. If it rides nearly as well as the reviewers have been saying about the Branch Manager, it should be sweet. 

But, one has to wonder why there aren't any usable reviews on it this late into the season? Either ppl are not interested (not), or are not finding it interesting enough to write about (may be?), or the small sizing has kept most interested reviewers away (most likely?) Whatever, I am always drawn to mystery boards that grab my fancy. Having a blast on the similarly obscure Slash Aurora this season so its looking more and more likely Kazu will join my stable soon.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

robotfood99 said:


> I'm thinking this is more similar to the Branch Manager - kinda Capita's more affordable version. Which isn't a bad thing at all. Both are designed in collaboration with Japanese powder masters. Similar shape, camber profile, taper. BM has deeper sidecuts, Kazu has longer effective edge. If it rides nearly as well as the reviewers have been saying about the Branch Manager, it should be sweet.
> 
> But, one has to wonder why there aren't any usable reviews on it this late into the season? Either ppl are not interested (not), or are not finding it interesting enough to write about (may be?), or the small sizing has kept most interested reviewers away (most likely?) Whatever, I am always drawn to mystery boards that grab my fancy. Having a blast on the similarly obscure Slash Aurora this season so its looking more and more likely Kazu will join my stable soon.


Not really. Different design/concept to the Branch Manager.

BM has a similar concept to the Dupraz..... big and long mellow rockered nose with the rocker starting AFTER the contact points (so basically full camber to the contact points), with a very sharp sidecut radius and a very short effective edge length. Pretty normal/standard tail as well. 

On the other hand.... the LL and Kazu have the rocker starting after the inserts, but before the nose contact point with a more normal effective edge length (it's still shorter than carving boards; but not super short like Dupraz, Fissile, BM etc). The sidecut in the Kazu and LL is also more normal..... still sharp, but not super sharp like the BM.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been riding the 151 since last year and just recently got a 157. It can definitely be ridden as an all mountain ripper, similar to the Mercury or BSOD. Those are the three main decks in my quiver that I will rotate through. Both of them are fast and can really rail turns. I ride the 151 almost like a souped up Slush Slasher and the 157 is like a SCUD missile. I definitely take them out on groomers, park, etc. Anything specific you want to know?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ghost of Alka said:


> I've been riding the 151 since last year and just recently got a 157. It can definitely be ridden as an all mountain ripper, similar to the Mercury or BSOD. Those are the three main decks in my quiver that I will rotate through. Both of them are fast and can really rail turns. I ride the 151 almost like a souped up Slush Slasher and the 157 is like a SCUD missile. I definitely take them out on groomers, park, etc. Anything specific you want to know?




What size are you, weight and boot?


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

5'7, ~160 lbs, size 10 boot.

154 is probably the go-to size for me, but I haven't been able to get my hands on it yet.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

You said you've ridden the Mercury and BSOD. How does it compare on groomers? Which of the BSOD and Kazu is more aggressive? Currently have a 59 BSOD. Looking for a more freestyle oriented compliment that is a plus performer in powder but still a great resort deck that can be fun switch.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ghost of Alka said:


> 5'7, ~160 lbs, size 10 boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 154 is probably the go-to size for me, but I haven't been able to get my hands on it yet.




Thanks. I'm 150/8.5 and have been unsure about size between 154 and 157.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Nolefan2011 said:


> You said you've ridden the Mercury and BSOD. How does it compare on groomers? Which of the BSOD and Kazu is more aggressive? Currently have a 59 BSOD. Looking for a more freestyle oriented compliment that is a plus performer in powder but still a great resort deck that can be fun switch.


The BSOD I have is from a few years back, when the flex was a bit softer. I haven't spent time on the new BSOD, which is supposed to be back to the traditional flex its had throughout its history. Between my 56 BSOD (2014-2015? whatever one with the yellow base) and the 57 Kazu (next years), the Kazu is more aggressive. Bigger size, stiffer core, camber all the way to the tail, etc. I am curious how the new 56 BSOD would compare to the Kazu. 
I love railing turns both on the Mercury and the Kazu. Mercury feels a bit "faster" out of turns, I'm assuming due to the progressive sidecut; however, both of the Kazu decks hold an edge really, really well on groomers.



robotfood99 said:


> Thanks. I'm 150/8.5 and have been unsure about size between 154 and 157.


I'd go 154 for sure.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought a 154 that I'll be breaking in week after next at Snowbird.

I'll post my impressions after riding her for a few days. I was after an all mountain charger that can handle some moderate pow. Hoping this fits the bill!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was thinking about this as freestyle pow deck that could be fun on groomer days as well. Looking at the 54 to compliment my 59 BSOD. Too much overlap?


----------



## jbt310 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm kind of torn. I'm looking at getting one and was trying to figure out what size. My old board is a 158 NS SL. I was looking at EVO's Capita sizing chart and for my weight (170), I fall in the range of 159-161 for most boards, but for the Kazu, it says I should be looking at the 154? Any one riding one that can comment?


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I was thinking about this as freestyle pow deck that could be fun on groomer days as well. Looking at the 54 to compliment my 59 BSOD. Too much overlap?


I ride a 156 BSOD and have a 151 Kazu that I have a lot of fun on. Not too much overlap, IMO. The boards will ride completely differently.



jbt310 said:


> I'm kind of torn. I'm looking at getting one and was trying to figure out what size. My old board is a 158 NS SL. I was looking at EVO's Capita sizing chart and for my weight (170), I fall in the range of 159-161 for most boards, but for the Kazu, it says I should be looking at the 154? Any one riding one that can comment?


How tall are you? You'll be able to ride either the 154 or 157. Depending on your riding skill, preferences, etc. one will be better for you than the other. What do you like to ride? HOW do you like to ride?


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

jbt310 said:


> I'm kind of torn. I'm looking at getting one and was trying to figure out what size. My old board is a 158 NS SL. I was looking at EVO's Capita sizing chart and for my weight (170), I fall in the range of 159-161 for most boards, but for the Kazu, it says I should be looking at the 154? Any one riding one that can comment?


if you're looking to ride in pow I would go bigger than smaller, I'm 220lbs 6'4" the 157 was fine on groomers and a few inches of fresh but it was struggling in the pow for me. Next year they are coming out with a 160. I sold my 157 gonna grab a 160 next year probably.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Parkerross said:


> if you're looking to ride in pow I would go bigger than smaller, I'm 220lbs 6'4" the 157 was fine on groomers and a few inches of fresh but it was struggling in the pow for me. Next year they are coming out with a 160. I sold my 157 gonna grab a 160 next year probably.


What's your boot size? Someone mentioned the Kazu is a mid wide even in its regular size. Stoked for the 160 next year but worried about overhang.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm an 11. I don't think its a mid wide but I could be wrong on that. Evo size chart says 11+ for all sizes but I don't think thats true. (you can't believe everything thing evo tells you)


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Parkerross said:


> I'm an 11. I don't think its a mid wide but I could be wrong on that. Evo size chart says 11+ for all sizes but I don't think thats true. (you can't believe everything thing evo tells you)


11+ for the 151 is definitely off lol. I wear a size 12 so it's a bit of an issue for me..


----------



## jbt310 (Jan 23, 2017)

Appreciate all the input. FYI, I'm 5'11. Opted to order the 157. Now the waiting game starts.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Ghost of Alka said:


> I ride a 156 BSOD and have a 151 Kazu that I have a lot of fun on. Not too much overlap, IMO. The boards will ride completely differently.
> 
> 
> 
> How tall are you? You'll be able to ride either the 154 or 157. Depending on your riding skill, preferences, etc. one will be better for you than the other. What do you like to ride? HOW do you like to ride?


Thanks for your thoughts! 

Is the board playful on groomers and how does it feel switch? As in, is that nose butterable anywhere else besides powder. I pop off ones, threes and fives and ride/land switch alot, if the board permits. The mercury is regarded as pretty playful with charging capabilities and that'd be my board of choice, but can only get the kazu locally (plus dat current kazu is really pretty). How's the flex feel between the two? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

The 2018 Kazu graphics are shit hot. Add another board to the 'don't really _need _but really want' list.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Elektropow said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> Is the board playful on groomers and how does it feel switch? As in, is that nose butterable anywhere else besides powder. I pop off ones, threes and fives and ride/land switch alot, if the board permits. The mercury is regarded as pretty playful with charging capabilities and that'd be my board of choice, but can only get the kazu locally (plus dat current kazu is really pretty). How's the flex feel between the two?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


The 151 is obviously much more playful to me than the 157 is. 157 is more of the pow/cliff killer and the 151 is more of a playful, sidehit kind of board. It is a bit on the smaller side for me, but I really enjoy riding it. Nose is butterable, I take it in the park. Your riding style sounds fairly similar to mine. I'm usually putting the board on an edge and carving hard, looking for side hits, 1/3/5s, etc.

I will say that the Mercury is more of my "traditional" park/freestyle set up, but I still really have fun riding all over the mountain on the Kazus. If I didn't have a Mercury in the quiver, I honestly don't think I'd be missing much if I just had a Kazu, based on how I've been riding so far this year.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Main differences in ride from BSOD? If you could have one, which route would it be?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Ghost of Alka said:


> The 151 is obviously much more playful to me than the 157 is. 157 is more of the pow/cliff killer and the 151 is more of a playful, sidehit kind of board. It is a bit on the smaller side for me, but I really enjoy riding it. Nose is butterable, I take it in the park. Your riding style sounds fairly similar to mine. I'm usually putting the board on an edge and carving hard, looking for side hits, 1/3/5s, etc.
> 
> I will say that the Mercury is more of my "traditional" park/freestyle set up, but I still really have fun riding all over the mountain on the Kazus. If I didn't have a Mercury in the quiver, I honestly don't think I'd be missing much if I just had a Kazu, based on how I've been riding so far this year.


Thanks! Seems we ride quite similarly: carving and riding on edge generally, going fast, popping off stuff and buttering around when there's no pow to go freeride or hit natural features.

I'm about 150lbs and ended up with the DOA in 156. The kazu in 157 actually felt flexier. Both had longer effective edge lengths, but since i ride switch a lot and butter any which way, thought I might be better on a twin. Some rocks out here and there right now due to poor snow, so a breaking cheaper board doesn't hurt either. I also have the flight attendant already, so even though not similar, I don't really need another pow specific weapon. Hoping the DOA will be somewhat bomber enough but still playful do be a nice all around ride!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I bought one, and am happy to say the board is outstanding. What it is. Absorbs chatter, has pop in droves, and is actually pretty quick edge to edge due to a happy medium torsional flex. Didn't get a chance to ride it in powder, but it did rip some groomers with it. The board absorbs eats up terrain pretty well.

I have it for sale FYI on the Buy Sell Trade forum. Reason being, while it's an outstanding board, it's so similar to my Arbor Iguchi, and has enough overlap with the BSOD, that it doesn't fit a quiver when I don't get enough days to take advantage. Literally three runs on it, MINT. PM if interested. These are gone in a '57 in stores. Sorry for the shameless plug.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Still got two of them 157's at the local shop. Waiting for sales  Think I'll get unlucky though and they're gone by the time.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Well, I bought one, and am happy to say the board is outstanding. What it is. Absorbs chatter, has pop in droves, and is actually pretty quick edge to edge due to a happy medium torsional flex. Didn't get a chance to ride it in powder, but it did rip some groomers with it. The board absorbs eats up terrain pretty well.
> 
> I have it for sale FYI on the Buy Sell Trade forum. Reason being, while it's an outstanding board, it's so similar to my Arbor Iguchi, and has enough overlap with the BSOD, that it doesn't fit a quiver when I don't get enough days to take advantage. Literally three runs on it, MINT. PM if interested. These are gone in a '57 in stores. Sorry for the shameless plug.


Don't wanna punch your balls, but what made you want to get rid of the kazu instead of the iguchi or bsod?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

It was a tough choice. Huge fan of the BSOD, and the Iguchi handles shit days well when the BSOD doesn't well. Pretty much both were covered by each.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a BSOD last season and didn't really like it, didn't feel fast enough edge-to-edge for me, mediocre float and not very damp. Have a Kazu sitting here that I'm looking forward to trying out soon, hopefully this week...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I really like this Kazu. But same as you.... it just completely overlaps with my other boards.


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

Elektropow said:


> Still got two of them 157's at the local shop. Waiting for sales  Think I'll get unlucky though and they're gone by the time.


I've been searching for the Kazu Pro in a 157 with no luck. Any chance you PM me which shop still has it? Thanks man.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I finally rode my 154 and decided I want the 157 instead. My bro has a Mercury which is stiffer. The Kazu is really more of a medium flex call it a 6, similar to the US Cadet.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Fellas, I have a 157 in mint condition. Let me know


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Got an offer couldn't refuse; one 157 in the wrappers waiting for some pow. Probably gonna set it back some and mainly shred pow or good conditions on it. Really need something like magnetraction here if one wanted a groomer specific board.

I like how it flexes by hand though. Don't want a plank. Figure it'll be very lively and fun. Definitely softer than my DOA in 156.


----------



## Snakepit (Feb 24, 2017)

Elektropow said:


> Got an offer couldn't refuse; one 157 in the wrappers waiting for some pow. Probably gonna set it back some and mainly shred pow or good conditions on it. Really need something like magnetraction here if one wanted a groomer specific board.
> 
> I like how it flexes by hand though. Don't want a plank. Figure it'll be very lively and fun. Definitely softer than my DOA in 156.


Did the store have another one? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Snakepit said:


> Did the store have another one? Asking for a friend.


Not anymore. Might be on its way to a sister shop in tignes. Th shop only does local sales so unless you live somewhere in rhone I doubt it's worth it


----------

